# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  из переписки

## DEL

crestana: а еще умиляет маркировка моделей некоторых железок у D–Link… которая очень подозрительна похожа на модельный ряд циски )

las: Полностью модельный ряд с Cisco совпадал у Huawei Вплоть до наличия на сайте таблички, в которой указывалось что чему соответствует, до тех пор пока в Хуавей не присшло письмо: "Уважаемые китайские коллеги, прекрасно понимая Ваше желание изучать наше оборудование, нам, тем не менее хотелось бы отметить, что вы там совсем уже охуели, косоглазые уроды". После этого табличка с сайта исчезла.

----------

